# JD 400 No Start When Hot



## Paul Usimaki (Jul 5, 2020)

Hello, 

I have a John Deere 400 with the Kohler K532 engine. It starts perfectly when cold and runs without any problems. 

When it is hot it starts very hard. The throttle has to be set low and you have to crank it until it starts firing then hold the starter on for 10 or 20 seconds until it will run on its own. It can be firing but if you let off the starter then it will die out. Once it gets running it will run fine with no issues.

Any ideas on what it could be that is causing this.


----------



## Phantom309 (Apr 6, 2019)

Is it still playing up? If so, I'd be suspecting a dodgy ignition coil since they can run fine when cold and start failing when hot. Ignition timing can also be at fault. The carburettor could be out of tune and be too lean or too rich.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------

